# Do My own customer service-Love it-Start at the bottom



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

JP (DoMyOwn)

You got it! 
JP
Customer Care Specialist
DoMyOwn.com
1-866-581-7378

BM

*That is genius. Please do so...I think that will throw her off the trail.

Have a great day.*

--

JP (DoMyOwn)

Jul 31, 10:32 AM EDT

Good morning,

Oh no! We hope we don't get you in too much trouble! We can always write "This package does not contain lawn care items" on the box to throw her off the trail if you like. Just let us know  
JP
Customer Care Specialist
DoMyOwn.com
1-866-581-7378

DoMyOwn.com

BM

Jul 31, 10:16 AM EDT

*AHhhhhhhhh...killing me.

The household CFO shut off the lawn budget and I ordered this to arrive while she was out of town...now I will not be able to sneak it past her!!!!

Thanks for keeping me updated, I do appreciate it!

A satisfied customer,

BM
*

On Wed, Jul 31, 2019 at 9:00 AM DoMyOwn Support <[email protected]> wrote:
Hello BM,

We apologize, but we are still waiting on our shipment of your products (Chapin 24-inch Curved Brass Extension - Male (#6-7703), Chapin Nozzle - Complete Assembly (Model #6-8131)) from the manufacturer. We are expecting it to arrive soon by 8/5. As soon as it does arrive we will ship it to you right away. We apologize for any inconvenience and we appreciate your patience and your business!

DoMyOwn Support

--


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Hahaha. Next time send it to work like I do now! Too funny.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I redacted first and last names from the OP. The DoMyOwn rep may not wish to have their full name posted here. :thumbup:


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Thanks @Ware 
I did not even think of that.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Two9tene and @ctrav sorry I had to delete your posts. For some reason it is not possible to edit a post that contains certain cell phone keyboard emojis. I think Two9tene used one of them and ctrav quoted it, so I was not able to edit out the DMO employee's full name.

@Bmossin no worries! :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

@Ware No worries boss...


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

The wife just texted me this...busted


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Bmossin said:


> The wife just texted me this...busted


Your not busted...she has no idea and the package clears you. I would open and just say they must have mailed to the wrong person and since there is a zero return policy you have to keep it 😎


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Bmossin said:


> The wife just texted me this...busted


 :lol: :lol: Awesome posts.


----------

